# Intratympanic steroid injection



## JPOMERLEAU

One of our docs has been using 69801 as the CPT code for this procedure, however one of our other docs thinks that it is inappropriate since that code states it is a labrynthotomy, which is not being performed.  What they are doing is creating an opening in the eardrum and using that to inject a steroid into the middle ear.  Does anyone do this and if so what code are you using?  Any help would be much appreciated.  Thanks.


----------



## Tbarnaby

69801 is the correct code for this procedure. The description reads : 
Labyrinthotomy, with or without cryosurgery including other nonexcisional destructive procedures or perfusion of vestibuloactive drugs (single or multiple perfusions); transcanal 

I would provide your physicians with the detailed code description. Also the American Academy of Otolaryngology does have a section on their website answering some common ENT questions. Here is the link for this topic:

http://www.entnet.org/Practice/upload/gentamicinInjections.pdf

Hope this helps.


----------



## 2618216km

I found this on bcbs website
Codes
 Number
 Description

CPT 69420  Myringotomy including aspiration and/or eustachian tube inflation

Policy

Intratympanic injections of a pharmacologic agent (e.g., dexamethasone or latanaprost) for the treatment of Meniere's disease are considered investigational.

Intratympanic injections of a pharmacologic agent (e.g., dexamethasone) for the treatment of sensorineural hearing loss, hearing loss from autoimmune disease (e.g., Cogan syndrome), and other inflammatory inner ear diseases are considered investigational.

**I researched this procedure for like an hour and 69420 is what insurance companies are stating that the code is. I was thinking it would be this code with a 52 since there is no aspiration but there is an injection. I am not sure. Hope this helps though! 69801 has a 90 day global and this has a 10 day global.


----------

